# New Striped Bass State Record



## drum (Nov 15, 2010)

According to tw bait and tackle website twelve year old Stephen Furlough decked a 63 lb rockfish on a charter boat. Congratulations Stephen! The previous record was 62lbs.

Hopefully those big stripers will come closer to shore within the next couple of weeks! What are your guys thoughts about the stripers moving in closer to the surf? Do you think it will happen in large numbers this year? I think when the temps warm up some and we get a North east wind direction, they will move in to the surf for a few weeks. Maybe I just have to much faith in that it will happen. But from talking to my girlfriend father, he use to commerical fish for them in Corralla back in the day and he said they would catch plenty of them in the nets in the surf.


----------



## outerbanker1 (Nov 24, 2003)

Date: Thursday, January 6, 2011 
A NEW STRIPED BASS STATE RECORD. Twelve year old Stephen Furlough of Roper, NC decked a 63 lb Rockfish. The previous record was 62 lbs caught in 2005. The fish measured 52 ½ in long and the girth was 34 in. Stephen was fishing on the charter boat “Rigged Up” with Captain Charles Haywood.



here is the pic

http://blackieblackwell.com/rockfish.jpg


----------



## dominioncaster (Oct 14, 2010)

I will be interested to see if it holds up as a record. Find it hard to believe that on a charter boat no one else handled the rod or the line before the leader. Still a great fish.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AWSUME,bet that 12yr ole is grinnin like a jackarse eating biers...


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

Great catch! Congrats to Stephen.

Heck even if the record doesn't stand he still caught an amazing fish.

As for the surf stripers, I was over there for new years and I can tell you they weren't there then.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

dominioncaster said:


> I will be interested to see if it holds up as a record. Find it hard to believe that on a charter boat no one else handled the rod or the line before the leader. Still a great fish.


Don't be such a hater!


----------



## Frightnight (Dec 15, 2010)

I a, going to Corolla the day after tomorrow for a week, we were hoping to try to get some from the shore, but the concensus says, we won't get any, but we are going to also travel to O/I for some fishing and a charter, also, going to try a little fresh water


----------



## Daddydobber (Mar 28, 2006)

dominioncaster said:


> I will be interested to see if it holds up as a record. Find it hard to believe that on a charter boat no one else handled the rod or the line before the leader. Still a great fish.


Isn't that just for IGFA records and not state records ...don't know myself but was just wondering ????


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Captain Haywood and Graham put me on my first bluefin tuna back in 09. They like to bust your chops, but that is still the best day I have had numbers wise offshore. That is a great boat and deserving of a record.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Daddydobber said:


> Isn't that just for IGFA records and not state records ...don't know myself but was just wondering ????


mhm 


grats to em'. big striper.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> mhm
> 
> 
> grats to em'. big striper.


what you know about record fish?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great lookin fish. Congrats to him.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Rumor*

has a 64#er caught today.


----------



## fishtales (Nov 20, 2010)

**PENDING NC STATE RECORD** 1/7: Poacher lands a 64lb striped bass which is now a pending state record!!! The bass was 53-3/4" long and had a girth of 33-1/2"!!!
That didn't last very long!


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Nice


----------



## outerbanker1 (Nov 24, 2003)

caught on the poacher


KEITH ANGEL FROM SANDY RIDGE,N.C. CAUGHT 64LB STRIPER 53 1/4 LENGTH, GIRTH 33 3/4 ANGLER. Today was just a repeat of limits of stripers.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Youngen's record was short lived..*

Devin's a dern good captian,and Xplanker-drumfisherman as well.. Congrates to the angler...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

How many of us can say we held the NC state record for striper, even for one day.

I will give it a shot at breaking it here real soon, looking for a safety harness if it's as rough as last year,,, tough hanging on the railing and tryn to reel in a biggun at the same time,,, sure was fun tough


----------



## dominioncaster (Oct 14, 2010)

Great looking fish. And yes I was wrong about the rules for a state record. Was thinking IGFA.


----------

